# AGING...(again old but still funny)



## jokensmoken (Aug 19, 2019)

THE CAT IN THE HAT ON AGING
I cannot see
I cannot pee
I cannot chew 
I cannot screw 
What in hell am I to do
My memory shrinks 
My hearing stinks 
No sense of smell 
I look like hell
My mood is bad, cant you tell
My body's drooping 
I'm having trouble pooping 
The golden years are here at last
The golden years can...
KISS MY ASS


----------



## kruizer (Aug 19, 2019)

You got that right but it certainly beats the alternative.


----------

